# Kicker 50si value



## Theclintonsx4 (Dec 28, 2011)

Guy locally has one for sale. He says its in good shape but I'm waiting on pics. He's asking 100$, I think it's kinda steep. What do you guys think? It's not very powerful so I'm not even sure how much good it would be??


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I think $75 would be a fair price if it's in 8.5+/10 shape. It's an OS goodie.


----------



## Theclintonsx4 (Dec 28, 2011)

He agreed to meet me and reduced the price to $80. U guys think its strong enough to run a set of 6.5" components. It's old school rs6 woofers in conjunction with Polk crossovers and tweeters. Waiting to find a whole set.....


----------



## Manilaboy (Dec 18, 2010)

Hello,

I actually just installed a 50si yesterday to power a set of OS Kicker R6 comps placed in the rear of my ride. I can tell you it can sure power a set of comps without breaking a sweat. I was actually surprised at the power this li'l guy can give, especially as I am pairing it with an OS Kicker ZX-460 that I bridged to power another set of R6 comps placed in my kick panel. Anyway this post is a month-old so did you get the 50si and run it?


----------

